# GPU-Z doesn't show fan RPM?



## clips (Oct 21, 2010)

The sensors tab shows that my fan speed is 30%, but it doesn't show RPM. I'm not sure whether it is a problem with the software or my fan actually isn't running..


----------



## erocker (Oct 21, 2010)

It depends on the video card. There are many video cards out there that use only two wires (+ & -). There is no way to read the fan speed on those cards.


----------



## angelkiller (Oct 21, 2010)

My guess is that the fan on the graphics card doesn't have a rpm sensor. The fan controller still works, but the fan can't report its rpm.

dammit erocker


----------



## clips (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks. 

Also, what's up with the fan speed never going above 30%?


----------



## Kreij (Oct 21, 2010)

My x2 always shows 40% fan speed even though I have it 100% always.
Something with the 4xxx series. W1zz can explain it better than I can.


----------



## angelkiller (Oct 21, 2010)

My _guess _is that since the fan doesn't have a rpm wire, the manufacturer didn't bother to change the fan profile in the bios. Maybe the fan profile in the (card's) BIOS is for PWM fans only. Since your fan isn't PWM, there was no need to change those values, so it was left at 30%.


----------



## clips (Dec 9, 2010)

It reports fan speed as 30% no matter what, even when my fan is idle.


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 9, 2010)

have u tried MSI Afterburner to see if it can tell u the rpm of ur fan?

bcs if that program can't either it can be that ur fan on ur gfx don't support that feature and fucks up the reading of gpu-z ^^;


----------



## erocker (Dec 9, 2010)

clips said:


> It reports fan speed as 30% no matter what, even when my fan is idle.



What video card are you using? Please provide a link to your exact card if you can.


----------



## clips (Dec 10, 2010)

ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 10, 2010)

Then you have a laptop, don't you?

Then probably the cooling inside the thing is like on this schematic:






So the chips in your computer are cooled by leading various heatpipes from them to one or two system fans.


----------



## clips (Dec 10, 2010)

Yes.

Dell Studio XPS 1645
i7 720QM
4GB 
ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670 

I don't understand what the diagram has to do with my fan speed though. Now I'm guessing its GPU-Z that isn't correctly reporting the speed because it says its constantly at 30% even when its audibly idle. 

Is there any other software I can use to monitor fan speed? Speedfan, RivaTuner, EVGA and MSI Afterburner aren't compatible.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 10, 2010)

My point was that there is no seperate GPU fan, only a system fan. GPU-z does not seem to "understand" this. Better try Hardwaremonitor: http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html It will show the rpm of the laptop fan most likely under the name "system fan".


----------



## clips (Dec 10, 2010)

Ah okay. Thanks, I will try HWmonitor.


----------

